# Tight clothes are an oldcel trait nowadays



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Your real age is largely irrevelant, if you wear tight, fitted clothes at this point of time, people will just assume you are culturally a millenial (who were young mostly in the early 2010s, now a decade ago) 

This is of course less of a problem for real millenials, as most of them don’t want to / cannot mingle with young girls

However for zillenials (guys who are around their mid 20s now) this is a big deal, dressing in tight clothes can age you significantly in the eyes of society and push you out of the “young” group

The inverse is also true, this age group can easily bend in with the younger zoomers if they go for loose clothing and generally speaking 90s retro aesthetics

At least that’s what I see on people around me. Mid 20a guys either stick with older millenials and their culture, or try to blend in with younger zoomers


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 2, 2022)

hmmm good point- I just feel like if i dont wear fitted clothes, all my gymcelling is wasted


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Your real age is largely irrevelant, if you wear tight, fitted clothes at this point of time, people will just assume you are culturally a millenial (who were young mostly in the early 2010s, now a decade ago)
> 
> This is of course less of a problem for real millenials, as most of them don’t want to / cannot mingle with young girls
> 
> ...


what about tight shirt with loose pants


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 2, 2022)

I’ve always worn loose t shirts but still wear slim jeans. Got to get on straight/loose pants game tbh


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> hmmm good point- I just feel like if i dont wear fitted clothes, all my gymcelling is wasted


No offense but most people don’t care about your physique irl until you take off your shirt. I am biased though cuz it’s fucking freezing where I live so you can’t really see anyones physique unless they’re obese


----------



## aBetterMii (Oct 2, 2022)

I wear mostly loose or bulky clothes, so gymcelling would feel wasetful


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

@AutisticGymcel @forevergymcelling pinging. thoughts?


----------



## Corleone (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> At least that’s what I see on people around me. Mid 20a guys either stick with older millenials and their culture, or try to blend in with younger zoomers


Think you have to have the skin and especially hair to back up the more modern styles otherwise you’ll just be perceived as a weirdo







I physically cringe when I see a NW3 trying to pull off curly hair tiktok styles


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 2, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> No offense but most people don’t care about your physique irl until you take off your shirt. I am biased though cuz it’s fucking freezing where I live so you can’t really see anyones physique unless they’re obese


Ill buy some loose clothes and go out with them then compare the results to me in fitted clothes and see if its any difference


----------



## Pretty (Oct 2, 2022)

Tight clothes are so uncomfortable I’m glad we’ve moved away from it


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 2, 2022)

just look good and get a girlfriend, no mistery


----------



## Johnnybegood (Oct 2, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Think you have to have the skin and especially hair to back up the more modern styles otherwise you’ll just be perceived as a weirdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing i have amazing hair genetics. I'm in my mid 20s and honestly i don't think i will go bald before i turn 60


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 2, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Tight clothes are so uncomfortable I’m glad we’ve moved away from it


Ive been looksmaxxing to the standards of the 2010s this entire time- then all of a suddent, the goalposts have been shifted. Now I have to go in a completely different direction


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> hmmm good point- I just feel like if i dont wear fitted clothes, all my gymcelling is wasted


Fair point - loose clothes beg the question, how am I supposed to fill those clothes out?

And the the contemporary (zoomer) answer is that you aren’t supposed to; nowadays leanness is EVERYTHING, size is largely irrevelant in the eyes of GIRLS. Many straight up don’t like big muscles. It’s all a about the 90s now, the retroisation of the bulky masculine 80s is over 

No offense to guys like @Blackgymmax or @softlysoftly, but when they preach their DYEL mantra, they are unintentionally spreading the outdated millenial ideas of ideal male aesthetics

Zyzz and his peers are a decade past their prime, it’s now different type of archetypes that dominate in younger demograpics


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm in the age group you mention. I'm wearing more loose clothes, but I've also started investing into high class clothes. I especially like linen shirts. Next summer I want to dress up in a nice linen suit, all light colours, deep azure, loosely fitting shirt, always a few buttons popped open (I have a hairy chest that clashes with any idea of a pretty boy, but I honestly don't give a shit) and with a beautiful pair of shoes that will fit with the rest.






I had much better inspo for this. Just imagine something from Havana, Cuba, or one of the Caribbean countries.

Dressing along the principles of _sprezzatura_, especially in Med Europe, is very high status and will never look out of place in summer.


----------



## Johnnybegood (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Fair point - loose clothes beg the question, how am I supposed to fill those clothes out?
> 
> And the the contemporary (zoomer) answer is that you aren’t supposed to; nowadays leanness is EVERYTHING, size is largely irrevelant in the eyes of GIRLS. Many straight up don’t like big muscles
> 
> ...


You mean like this:






Fucking hell this looks terrible 😂😂 but i might give it a shot


----------



## ROTTING (Oct 2, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> View attachment 1892310
> 
> ...


Comfy


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

And I don't think you should ever ape trends that the teens are following. Develop a style that fits you. I love people who dress well and will wear clothes that will always look timeless. In all these trends there are a few things worth picking up, but many of them look hopelessly outdated barely a year later. You're not going to jump from one trend to another unless you have lots of free time.






Just remember that this used to be the meme that represented zoomers. Look how outdated it is now. It looks embarrassing. So will most of the current fashion.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> And I don't think you should ever ape trends that the teens are following. Develop a style that fits you. I love people who dress well and will wear clothes that will always look timeless. In all these trends there are a few things worth picking up, but many of them look hopelessly outdated barely a year later. You're not going to jump from one trend to another unless you have lots of free time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

I also really hate how wigger zoomer culture is. Reminds me of the really bad 2000's wigger subculture. I understand America, but it is very laughable in Europe. People are acting like they're thugs when they're 170cm tall and weight 50kg just because they got a Northface Jacket. Absolutely cringe.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 2, 2022)

@Niko69 opinion about this thread? You also dress smart-casual most of the time and get with hot 18 year old tiktok/instagram girls


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Oct 2, 2022)

Corleone said:


> @Niko69 opinion about this thread? You also dress business-casual most of the time and get with hot 18 year old tiktok/instagram girls


I think a well fitted clothes are essential and timeless as they improve the looks of your frame. I only had good/positive experiences with it so I disagree with op


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> And I don't think you should ever ape trends that the teens are following. Develop a style that fits you. I love people who dress well and will wear clothes that will always look timeless. In all these trends there are a few things worth picking up, but many of them look hopelessly outdated barely a year later. You're not going to jump from one trend to another unless you have lots of free time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don’t have to follow every yearly trend, rather see the general principles behind each generation’s culture. Millenials think starkly different compared to zoomer and it manifests itself in their aesthetics too



Knight said:


> I also really hate how wigger zoomer culture is. Reminds me of the really bad 2000's wigger subculture. I understand America, but it is very laughable in Europe. People are acting like they're thugs when they're 170cm tall and weight 50kg just because they got a Northface Jacket. Absolutely cringe.


In today’s sexual free market it makes sense to imitate fast life history speed, even if you aren’t supposed to have one yourself

In other terms, it’s cool to act black nowadays, because the United States is the dominant player on the globe that dictates cultural trends and in the US it just so happens to be that blacks have the fastest life history speed. When this forum uses “NT” they usually just use that as a dog whistle to describe this phenomenon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_history_theory

To a lesser part you can observe this in Europe, but instead of blacks, it’s gypsies. They too similarly have very fast life speed compared to others and thus they can influence culture around them, just think of slang words coming from them going mainstream


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Your real age is largely irrevelant, if you wear tight, fitted clothes at this point of time, people will just assume you are culturally a millenial (who were young mostly in the early 2010s, now a decade ago)
> 
> This is of course less of a problem for real millenials, as most of them don’t want to / cannot mingle with young girls
> 
> ...


I wear somewhat baggy clothes but it's nothing like those TikTokers. I wear them for comfort.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Fair point - loose clothes beg the question, how am I supposed to fill those clothes out?
> 
> And the the contemporary (zoomer) answer is that you aren’t supposed to; nowadays leanness is EVERYTHING, size is largely irrevelant in the eyes of GIRLS. Many straight up don’t like big muscles. It’s all a about the 90s now, the retroisation of the bulky masculine 80s is over
> 
> ...


I just find it funny that girls don’t like muscular guys but are gymmaxxing themselves more than ever before 

They want to be stronger than thier bf


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> I think a well fitted clothes are essential and timeless as they improve the looks of your frame. I only had good/positive experiences with it so I disagree with op


I think he specifically means skinny jeans, you could see a lot of dudes wear it back in early 10's. Clothes have been looser ever since mid 10's. My generation of zoomers, the oldest cohort, admired 90's and were all about claiming to be 90's kids. So looser, more relaxed clothes became the norm. Yet no one was even old enough to remember anything from that era and only had some residue of that time growing up. Same with the current zoomers admiring early 00's. It used to be all about Y2K and Ecco stuff just two years ago. I think now it is moving forwards as the last generation of zoomers is going through teens. In a few years the first cohort of the next generation that won't be considered zoomer will probably look at late 00's and early 10's for fashion. My prediction skinny jeans will be back in fashion in less than five years. Eventually it will roll back to folksy shit and awful beards with some bastardized influences thrown in. Seeing millennials loved 80's, it will probably somehow reverberate in it too. Maybe you'll see glam rock bastardisations soon just like much of zoomer music is a mix of 90's and 00's musical influences. 

Jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> I just find it funny that girls don’t like muscular guys but are gymmaxxing themselves more than ever before
> 
> They want to be stronger than thier bf


My gym is still a sausage fest. Where are these gymmaxxed women at?


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> I think he specifically means skinny jeans, you could see a lot of dudes wear it back in early 10's. Clothes have been looser ever since mid 10's. My generation of zoomers, the oldest cohort, admired 90's and were all about claiming to be 90's kids. So looser, more relaxed clothes became the norm. Yet no one was even old enough to remember anything from that era and only had some residue of that time growing up. Same with the current zoomers admiring early 00's. It used to be all about Y2K and Ecco stuff just two years ago. I think now it is moving forwards as the last generation of zoomers is going through teens. In a few years the first cohort of the next generation that won't be considered zoomer will probably look at late 00's and early 10's for fashion. My prediction skinny jeans will be back in fashion in less than five years. Eventually it will roll back to folksy shit and awful beards with some bastardized influences thrown in. Seeing millennials loved 80's, it will probably somehow reverberate in it too. Maybe you'll see glam rock bastardisations soon just like much of zoomer music is a mix of 90's and 00's musical influences.
> 
> Jfl.


@Prettyboy 
I wonder, as a 1997cel, whether I lean more zoomer or millennial. 


Xangsane said:


> I wear somewhat baggy clothes but it's nothing like those TikTokers. I wear them for comfort.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2022)

Username Required said:


> My gym is still a sausage fest. Where are these gymmaxxed women at?


Dating apps, insta and expensive commercial gyms


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Fair point - loose clothes beg the question, how am I supposed to fill those clothes out?
> 
> And the the contemporary (zoomer) answer is that you aren’t supposed to; nowadays leanness is EVERYTHING, size is largely irrevelant in the eyes of GIRLS. Many straight up don’t like big muscles. It’s all a about the 90s now, the retroisation of the bulky masculine 80s is over
> 
> ...


Idk. We all know zoomers and probably gen alpha likes the 90s/2000s.

In the early to mid 2000s, the popular rappers like 50 cent and nelly were muscular and gymmaxxed. even r&b singers like usher were gymmaxxed. women found them attractive during that time. They wore baggy clothes and embraced the baggy clothes. when they want to show off their muscles they wear wife beaters with loose pants. I don't think gymmaxxing for men will go out of fashion. it will stay relevant. it usually adapts to the times.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Oct 2, 2022)

Id never ever wear loose/baggy clothes even if i was a zoomer (im millenial). Looks like legit shit and makes you look even more like a twig than you are. If youve got any semblance of muscular/athletic physique than do yourself a favour and wear slim fitting clothes instead of looking like a walking cloth hanger with a fucking curly perm  that "follows trends" (metaphor for being anal loving faggot)

You will get mogged by any tall + muscular nigger in a tight shirt












Here comes the tight t-shirt chad to fuck all your HS oneitises while you are fixing your perm in a corner







PS Everyone who disagrees is a baggy wearing scrawny homosexual anal haver. No models used here are faggots. if you emote with UGH you are perm having jewfro cocksucking trend following bitch homo faggot that jerks to pics of Barret jerking his cock in the mirror you gay baggy permed faggy ass licker


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

And I agree about not looking too outdated and following fashion principles. And tbh, I really hate late millennial fashions I experienced in my early teens. I hate folk music, indie scene, thick rimmed glasses, beards, those shitty fonts, food gimmicks that used to be popular, in short I despise that era of time in general. Drive is one of the few good things that that time produced and unsurprisingly it is a timeless classic already.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> And I agree about not looking too outdated and following fashion principles. And tbh, I really hate late millennial fashions I experienced in my early teens. I hate folk music, indie scene, thick rimmed glasses, beards, those shitty fonts, food gimmicks that used to be popular, in short I despise that era of time in general.


a bunch of soyboys tbh


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> @Prettyboy
> I wonder, as a 1997cel, whether I lean more zoomer or millennial.


Zoomer myself, I used to listen to sound cloud music and follow some of the fashion trends when I was 20, i.e. barely out of my teens, and the fashion, attitudes and music, along with its influences, was at stark odds with the earlier part of the decade, even if those fashions were still somewhat relevant. Almost all the influential zoomer artists have actually been born in the cut off period or just before.


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Username Required said:


> a bunch of soyboys tbh


That clothing style is still the default look for young, but not youth anymore, don't give a shit about their looks, 25-35 something year olds. Look like utter shit.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> I think he specifically means skinny jeans, you could see a lot of dudes wear it back in early 10's. Clothes have been looser ever since mid 10's. My generation of zoomers, the oldest cohort, admired 90's and were all about claiming to be 90's kids. So looser, more relaxed clothes became the norm. Yet no one was even old enough to remember anything from that era and only had some residue of that time growing up. Same with the current zoomers admiring early 00's. It used to be all about Y2K and Ecco stuff just two years ago. I think now it is moving forwards as the last generation of zoomers is going through teens. In a few years the first cohort of the next generation that won't be considered zoomer will probably look at late 00's and early 10's for fashion. My prediction skinny jeans will be back in fashion in less than five years. Eventually it will roll back to folksy shit and awful beards with some bastardized influences thrown in. Seeing millennials loved 80's, it will probably somehow reverberate in it too. Maybe you'll see glam rock bastardisations soon just like much of zoomer music is a mix of 90's and 00's musical influences.
> 
> Jfl.


I'm not sure about skinny jeans, not a fan of them personally, the thing with the old money look is that it's timeless, everyone can appreciate it and barely any would give you shit for wearing tailored fit clothing


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> That clothing style is still the default look for young, but not youth anymore, don't give a shit about their looks, 25-35 something year olds. Look like utter shit.


yea it looks like shit


----------



## Corleone (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> I think he specifically means skinny jeans, you could see a lot of dudes wear it back in early 10's. Clothes have been looser ever since mid 10's. My generation of zoomers, the oldest cohort, admired 90's and were all about claiming to be 90's kids. So looser, more relaxed clothes became the norm. Yet no one was even old enough to remember anything from that era and only had some residue of that time growing up. Same with the current zoomers admiring early 00's. It used to be all about Y2K and Ecco stuff just two years ago. I think now it is moving forwards as the last generation of zoomers is going through teens. In a few years the first cohort of the next generation that won't be considered zoomer will probably look at late 00's and early 10's for fashion. My prediction skinny jeans will be back in fashion in less than five years. Eventually it will roll back to folksy shit and awful beards with some bastardized influences thrown in. Seeing millennials loved 80's, it will probably somehow reverberate in it too. Maybe you'll see glam rock bastardisations soon just like much of zoomer music is a mix of 90's and 00's musical influences.
> 
> Jfl.


Didn‘t understand 90% of what you said and that exactly is the reason why fitted classic, timeless clothes will make you look good no matter the current trend or fashion cycle as you describe it.


----------



## bugeater23 (Oct 2, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Think you have to have the skin and especially hair to back up the more modern styles otherwise you’ll just be perceived as a weirdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit its @GodAmongstMen


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> I'm not sure about skinny jeans, not a fan of them personally, the thing with the old money look is that it's timeless, everyone can appreciate it and barely any would give you shit for wearing tailored fit clothing


Tbh it was never millennial fashion specifically, it's always been somewhat relevant in upper classes and in Europe. Although by well fitting I don't mean the very tight fitting suits which is pure deano abomination that completely clashes with any idea with what a suit is. The post I made after gave better examples lol.


----------



## Corleone (Oct 2, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> I'm not sure about skinny jeans, not a fan of them personally, the thing with the old money look is that it's timeless, everyone can appreciate it and barely any would give you shit for wearing tailored fit clothing







Timeless well fitted-clothing > any new trend


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Didn‘t understand 90% of what you said and that exactly is the reason why fitted classic, timeless clothes will make you look good no matter the current trend or fashion cycle as you describe it.


I'm phone posting and ranting, this is low IQ peak hours for me.


----------



## Splinter901 (Oct 2, 2022)

Lol nigga just dress however you want, if you are good looking you will do just fine no matter how you dress, if you are subhuman it's over no matter how you dress or how old you are, if you want to slay, be good looking no matter how old you are, you can be 85 and be slaying just don't fucking age and if you can't stop that putrefaction then kill a bunch of zoomers and suicide because it's over for you.


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Splinter901 said:


> Lol nigga just dress however you want, if you are good looking you will do just fine no matter how you dress, if you are subhuman it's over no matter how you dress or how old you are, if you want to slay, be good looking no matter how old you are, you can be 85 and be slaying just don't fucking age and if you can't stop that putrefaction then kill a bunch of zoomers and suicide because it's over for you.


In cities where people dress well you're seriously signalling low status by dressing poorly or outdated. You'll be competing with good looking, tall people that both dress well and look good. Unless you're a giga chad and live in a backwater, you're absolutely clueless.


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Fr no cap skater fashion will always look timeless on good looking youth.


----------



## greeneyes (Oct 2, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> I just find it funny that girls don’t like muscular guys but are gymmaxxing themselves more than ever before
> 
> They want to be stronger than thier bf


Fr, every guy I see with a fit stacy is always a twink. Just be a tall twink theory is legit.


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> I just find it funny that girls don’t like muscular guys but are gymmaxxing themselves more than ever before
> 
> They want to be stronger than thier bf


Girls are gymmaxxing themselves to get with tall slim guys with pretty face and friendly pheno



Xangsane said:


> @Prettyboy
> I wonder, as a 1997cel, whether I lean more zoomer or millennial.


You are a typical zillenial left between millenials and zoomers

In your case it’s logical you’d want to lean towards the younger cohort as you are a Muslim, who wants a tradwife; girls your age in your preference are mostly already taken so now you will have to find a younger partner for yourself - associating yourself with millenial culture would create too much of a gap between the you two


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 2, 2022)

Why wear clothes anyways


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Dating apps, insta and expensive commercial gyms


there's a few gym girls at my gym. but theyre all butterfaced beckies with good bodies. or overweight.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2022)

Username Required said:


> there's a few gym girls at my gym. but theyre all butterface beckies with good bodies. or overweight.


Depends what gym you go to 

Cheap gyms I’ve been to are like that 
But expensive gyms are full of hot gym thots , it’s like girls wanna strength mog their bfs


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> it’s like girls wanna strength mog their bfs


their tall bf can probably beat the shit out of them tbh. untrained or trained. all this gymmaxxed women shit is an illusion. just smoke and mirrors. women are the weaker gender no bullshit


----------



## Splinter901 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> In cities where people dress well you're seriously signalling low status by dressing poorly or outdated. You'll be competing with good looking, tall people that both dress well and look good. Unless you're a giga chad and live in a backwater, you're absolutely clueless.



you should be aiming to be mogging those ''tall good looking'' people into oblivion why would you be on this site if not? jfl if you don't dress how you want and let others opinions dictate how you dress.


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> Id never ever wear loose/baggy clothes even if i was a zoomer (im millenial). Looks like legit shit and makes you look even more like a twig than you are. If youve got any semblance of muscular/athletic physique than do yourself a favour and wear slim fitting clothes instead of looking like a walking cloth hanger with a fucking curly perm  that "follows trends" (metaphor for being anal loving faggot)
> 
> You will get mogged by any tall + muscular nigger in a tight shirt
> 
> ...


You say following trends is for faggots yet your whole post is about propagating for a certain trend (in this case millenial tight clothes, muscles - pure 2011)


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2022)

Also usually it’s either ugly guys or ethnics chasing size at the gym


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 2, 2022)

Username Required said:


> their tall bf can probably beat the shit out of them tbh. untrained or trained. all this gymmaxxed women shit is an illusion. just smoke and mirrors. women are the weaker gender no bullshit


Idk man several normal looking girls have asked me if I’d like to be dominated in the bed.. no kidding


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> You say following trends is for faggots yet your whole post is about propagating for a certain trend (in this case millenial tight clothes, muscles - pure 2011)


Muscles will always be in fashion. I don't mean bodybuilder muscles. Just some muscles. like ab muscles kek. Like justin bieber in 2011 had muscles even if he was considered a "twink" to gymmaxxers like me. and zyzz but with less anabolics. I don't want to sound like a gymcoper. The difference is to whether you show off your muscles or not.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Idk man several normal looking girls have asked me if I’d like to be dominated in the bed.. no kidding
> View attachment 1892393


idk you can probably r@pe them if you wanted tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 22267 (Oct 2, 2022)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> Id never ever wear loose/baggy clothes even if i was a zoomer (im millenial). Looks like legit shit and makes you look even more like a twig than you are. If youve got any semblance of muscular/athletic physique than do yourself a favour and wear slim fitting clothes instead of looking like a walking cloth hanger with a fucking curly perm  that "follows trends" (metaphor for being anal loving faggot)
> 
> You will get mogged by any tall + muscular nigger in a tight shirt
> 
> ...


His hair is so gay (David laid) emo fringe jfl


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Splinter901 said:


> you should be aiming to be mogging those ''tall good looking'' people into oblivion why would you be on this site if not? jfl if you don't dress how you want and let others opinions dictate how you dress.


I dress how I want, but I have the sense to not dresslike shit and I understand proprotions. Most people don't understand this and you're giving horrible advice. Clothes can and will indicate status. I've yet to see a young, chadlite or a chad in mogger centers that wasn't either youth fashion maxed or wearing some high class clothing. Almost every time I see someone genuinely good looking they're very well dressed. You're competing with people who have everything and top tier women already have access to extremely good looking guys. You need everything unless you're an Adonis. Your fantasy won't come true unless you're in a billion, like having the facial aesthetics of Alain Delon, who himself was a very well dressed man in all stages of his life.


----------



## Splinter901 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> I dress how I want, but I have the sense to not like shit and I understand proprotions. Most people don't and you're giving horrible advice. Clothes can and will indicate status. I've yet to see a young, chadlite or a chad in mogger centers that wasn't either youth fashion maxed or wearing some high class clothing. Almost every time I see someone genuinely good looking they're very well dressed. You're competing with people who have everything and top tier women already have access to extremely good looking guys. You need everything unless you're an Adonis.



subhuman cope, fashion is blue/red pill crap, if you don't mog with plain clothes you are genetic garbage


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

greeneyes said:


> Fr, every guy I see with a fit stacy is always a twink. Just be a tall twink theory is legit.


stacys just go for taller guys in general. I know this tall gymmaxxed htn from college with a fit stacy gf. and a tall zoomer twink (guess with abs) with a fit stacy zoomer gf that outweighed him lol. younger zoomer girls usually like slimmer tall guys.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 2, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> I think a well fitted clothes are essential and timeless as they improve the looks of your frame. I only had good/positive experiences with it so I disagree with op


Yeah slim fit and good fitting clothes and the like are timeless. It’s what humans have always wore. If prettyboy is talking about skinny jeans and that early 2010s fad then I see his point


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

Splinter901 said:


> subhuman cope, fashion is blue/red pill crap, if you don't mog with plain clothes you are genetic garbage


mate youll look weird wearing an anime waifu shirt and green leggings in public


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Splinter901 said:


> subhuman cope, fashion is blue/red pill crap, if you don't mog with plain clothes you are genetic garbage


You're an utter retard that has never been anywhere close to absolute top tier women. Your fantasy of slaying everything despite wearing socks and sandals with cargo shorts will never come true. Anyone with any IRL experience with slaying will attest to what I am saying, meanwhile gremlins like you who have never seen pussy in their entire lives will call everything a cope and cry like low test soys about anything that goes contrary to their nihilism.


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Username Required said:


> Muscles will always be in fashion. I don't mean bodybuilder muscles. Just some muscles. Like justin bieber in 2011 had muscles even if he was considered a "twink" to gymmaxxers like me. and zyzz but with less anabolics. I don't want to sound like a gymcoper. The difference is to whether you show off your muscles or not.


My point is this whole “show off your muscles in tight clothes” mostly stems from the “aesthetic” movement started by Zyzz in the late ‘00s. Guys like Jeff Seid and David Laid are already just spin-offs of him and they themselves are old. Zyzz would be 32 if he was alive today he’s a milllenial

What was cool back then isn’t anymore and it’s mostly gymcels who still hold on to his ideas, everyone else in the West has moved on

Zyzz now seems to have a fan base in India, almost as if they had a 10 year delay at information getting to them






Whenever I look at Tevvez’s tribute videos of him it’s always filled with Indian guys


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Girls are gymmaxxing themselves to get with tall slim guys with pretty face and friendly pheno
> 
> 
> You are a typical zillenial left between millenials and zoomers
> ...


I'm happy to date a girl who's 23 - 27.


----------



## Splinter901 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> You're an utter retard that has never been anywhere close to absolute top tier women. Your fantasy of slaying everything despite wearing socks and sandals with cargo shorts will never come true. Anyone with any IRL experience with slaying will attest to what I am saying, meanwhile gremlins like you who have never seen pussy in their entire lives will call everything a cope and cry like low test soys about anything that goes contrary to their nihilism.



dunno why you are even here, keep going that way and you are going to end up believing that personality and game actually matters lol.


----------



## stamaster21 (Oct 2, 2022)

Username Required said:


> yea it looks like shit


the man makes the clothes not the other way around, so much so you can tell if people do fitness or workout by the way the clothes hangs on them.


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 2, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Also usually it’s either ugly guys or ethnics chasing size at the gym


I see more and more tall, good looking guys at college looking completely untrained, they simply don’t give a damn about gym. Instead they have hair, perfect skin, fashionable clothing. These are the guys taking the top tier girls

Those David Laid looking guys barely exist nowadays, instead it’s mostly ugly guys or manlets trying to compensate with muscles


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> I'm in the age group you mention. I'm wearing more loose clothes, but I've also started investing into high class clothes. I especially like linen shirts. Next summer I want to dress up in a nice linen suit, all light colours, deep azure, loosely fitting shirt, always a few buttons popped open (I have a hairy chest that clashes with any idea of a pretty boy, but I honestly don't give a shit) and with a beautiful pair of shoes that will fit with the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based, I basically dress like this since my early 20s

If you have actually a manly vibe and Med pheno there is nothing cringe about that style, it is timeless 
Older people and teenage zoomies both give compliments on it because it looks natural/stereotypical on your pheno


----------



## Johnnybegood (Oct 2, 2022)

It's the end of fitted clothes...let the baggy oversized reign begin 😢😢


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Splinter901 said:


> dunno why you are even here, keep going that way and you are going to end up believing that personality and game actually matters lol.


You're not very bright I take it. I implement an anti aging routine that involves ideal diet, skincare and lots of appropriate physical activity. I'm looking to exhaust all the soft maxes despite having been successful with women in the past. I'm probably going to get a surgery for medical reasons (but it should also clear up whether or not I need cosmetic surgery for my nose) to fix a deviated septum. I'm considering some surgeries with very minimal changes that should improve my appearance. If I had the money, I'd be using microneedling and various other cutting edge treatments. You're the only one who is clueless. Again, you've never been anywhere near top tier women. You have absolutely no idea what playing field you're dealing with. Everything matters and your defeatism is a sign that you're a bug.


----------



## Prince charming (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Your real age is largely irrevelant, if you wear tight, fitted clothes at this point of time, people will just assume you are culturally a millenial (who were young mostly in the early 2010s, now a decade ago)
> 
> This is of course less of a problem for real millenials, as most of them don’t want to / cannot mingle with young girls
> 
> ...


Well fitted clothing looks vastly better overall


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Well fitted clothing looks vastly better overall


I think everyone can agree that well fitted doesn't equate to skinny. Well fitted suits are quite loose, like I mentioned muscle fit or tight fit suits are a lower class abomination worn by people who assume that any suit equates to high class, the same way trashy idiots with no money will buy those ugly Louis Vuitton print bags.


----------



## Splinter901 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> You're not very bright I take it. I implement an anti aging routine that involves ideal diet, skincare and lots of appropriate physical activity. I'm looking to exhaust all the soft maxes despite having been successful with women in the past. I'm probably going to get a surgery for medical reasons (but it should also clear up whether or not I need cosmetic surgery for my nose) to fix a deviated septum. I'm considering some surgeries with very minimal changes that should improve my appearance. If I had the money, I'd be using microneedling and various other cutting edge treatments. You're the only one who is clueless. Again, you've never been anywhere near top tier women. You have absolutely no idea what playing field you're dealing with. Everything matters and your defeatism is a sign that you're a bug.



Lol didn't read I'd ve already beat you up to inceldom by now if you were in front of me.


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Splinter901 said:


> Lol didn't read I've already beat you up to inceldom by now if you were in front of me.


I'll trash your head in person if you'd like; I'm in Austria at the moment. I'm not far from Salzburg.


----------



## Splinter901 (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> I'll trash your head in person if you'd like; I'm in Austria at the moment. I'm not far from Salzburg.



lol didn't read fag


----------



## incel194012940 (Oct 2, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Why wear clothes anyways


small dick falio


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Wet rag.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 2, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> small dick falio


But I have bbc


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2022)

Anyone got links to non tight fitting clothing that would be a halo?
I have a bad hip to clavicle ratio so the only way I could mask it was by wearing t-shirts and tops that were giga tight on the waist 
Wearing baggy shit exposes bad hip-clav ratio, no amount of additional shoulder mass changes this coz my ribcage is also narrow


I wear slim fit jeans every day, also because I think baggy trousers failo me
Maybe I should just wear hoodies and tracksuit bottoms primarily, they're baggy-ish but have some shape so that I don't look like I have an A-Taper


----------



## RichmondBread (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Your real age is largely irrevelant, if you wear tight, fitted clothes at this point of time, people will just assume you are culturally a millenial (who were young mostly in the early 2010s, now a decade ago)
> 
> This is of course less of a problem for real millenials, as most of them don’t want to / cannot mingle with young girls
> 
> ...


I wear it tight.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 2, 2022)

Knight said:


> In cities where people dress well you're seriously signalling low status by dressing poorly or outdated. You'll be competing with good looking, tall people that both dress well and look good. Unless you're a giga chad and live in a backwater, you're absolutely clueless.


oh no! What will he do? He only wears rags. Incel in the cities.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 2, 2022)

people are gonna die of embarrassment for what they're wearing now in 5 years time. some of the foids especially look like they gathered their outfits from garbage dumps that have been locked away and forgotten for 30 years.

just lmao at











just be good looking and wear timeless fashion theory


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Your real age is largely irrevelant, if you wear tight, fitted clothes at this point of time, people will just assume you are culturally a millenial (who were young mostly in the early 2010s, now a decade ago)
> 
> This is of course less of a problem for real millenials, as most of them don’t want to / cannot mingle with young girls
> 
> ...



No bro. Tight clothing went out of fashion because most people got fatter due to social media becoming more addictive with the advent of TikTok as well as most people putting on considerable amounts of weight due to Covid






Millennial girls generally had and still have better figures/physiques than Zoomer girls who need to dress all depressive and like they are introverts because that's in-trend thing to do right now

Gen Z have improvised with this more masculine shitty look as displayed by Dua Lipa in her latest videos with her also wearing more baggy clothing.

Also baggy clothes was in trend with Millennial men during the 2000s, with the whole 50 cent, G unit, Eminem, Dr Dre gangsta vibe, but that died out early to mid 2010s. I personally wear straight leg jeans/pants etc but the reason Gen Z dont' want to is most of them are in terrible shape.









Where Men SHould Stand On Gen Z’s War Against Skinny Jeans


TikTok has become a place for publicly shaming Millennials for their fashion choices. Is loose and baggy the only alternative we have?




menswhere.ca


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 2, 2022)

MediterraneanApollo said:


> Based, I basically dress like this since my early 20s
> 
> If you have actually a manly vibe and Med pheno there is nothing cringe about that style, it is timeless
> Older people and teenage zoomies both give compliments on it because it looks natural/stereotypical on your pheno


Same ngl


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> hmmm good point- I just feel like if i dont wear fitted clothes, all my gymcelling is wasted



You can still distinguish a good shoulder-frame and thick chest form regular fit clothes tbh

At least for me you can

Anyway don't listen to the OP. He is right on a lot of things, but not this tbh

Women are attracted to what they are attracted to and their primal instincts don't give a fuck if you aren't in with what's trending amongst their age group if you are making her vagina moist. This generational thing has an impact but it's only for 5/10 normies that are playing the NT card and honestly if you are a HTN you won't need to worry about that.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 2, 2022)

OP this is about body inclusivity not what looks better






Read it

It's this rubbish about body positivity.

They are virtue signalling

It's exactly the same shit as women saying they prefer a dad-bod. They don't.

They don't prefer a man in rags. They want him looking ready and sharp.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 2, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You can still distinguish a good shoulder-frame and thick chest form regular fit clothes tbh
> 
> At least for me you can
> 
> ...


Agreed. No need to wear tight asf tho its try hard. But you need a good body and that its visible enough to be a halo. Fashion matters but less than a top tier body halo


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 2, 2022)

You guys are cucks to fold to this fucking basic ass peer pressure lol

Talk about trying desperately hard to be NT jfl this is getting ridiculous now and what are you conforming to anyway? Forever changing fickle tastes of uptight annoying feminists? Zoomer feminists probably like baggier clothing on guys yeah true and so what? Are those the type of girls you want to attract anyway? Don't you want girly primitive petite feminine chicks? Fuck me.

In that case, let's all become fucking vegan. I mean for fucks sake.

If you wanna really conform, don't do any looksmaxxing at all. How about that one? Men that live in the matrix don't looksmax remember






Read this and stop the nonsense fellas. It's getting really dumb now. Don't bend over backwards for feminism. Not all chicks all like those tarts on TikTok. They are digital girls and they are shouting the loudest. You aren't hearing the others as they aren't loud-mouthed.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 2, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Agreed. No need to wear tight asf tho its try hard. But you need a good body and that its visible enough to be a halo. Fashion matters but less than a top tier body halo



Of course. I don't wear skinny jeans and shit, but I don't dress in gowns either lol. It's overthinking, overcomplicating, over standardising.

There is no one size fits all bullshit norm for everyone. If you wanna be a girls' gay best friend go dress like a twat and get a bunch of heart and flower tattoos to show how comfortable in your sexuality you are turn them on lol


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 2, 2022)

Most youths that I've seen wearing baggy clothes are pretty thin tbh. Chubby and fat ones would still look fat in a sack of potatoes.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Ive been looksmaxxing to the standards of the 2010s this entire time- then all of a suddent, the goalposts have been shifted. Now I have to go in a completely different direction



Don't change you fucking clown


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Oct 3, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Same ngl


That's why we are pimpin' akhi


----------



## Yellowskies (Oct 3, 2022)

Besides fashion there are logic behind fitted clothes

They make you look bigger and taller
They show more of the body shape which is natural to want to see
It tells of money, just wearing xxl anyone can do and it’s cheap


----------



## Gargamel (Oct 3, 2022)

Dunno, I think your body type should dictates your fashion, not the latest trend.

I wear all-black tight clothes on a 6'5 slender body and people assume I'm in my late teens even though I'm 25.

With zoomer loose clothing I look like a homeless abomination. I don't understand this style at all, why on earth are women hiding their asses with jeans for pregnant women??

I admit some e-girl zoomer outfits are super hot though.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2022)

OP is correct, however u can get away with tight fitted in u have a nice gym body. Never go overboard and wear douchy tight shirts with huge v necks and stuff no matter what. 

Everything matters as usual

I have both slim fit shirts and I also have typical oversized t shirts with skinny jeans. TBH I like both styles, but if I am hanging out with younger women I tend to wear the oversized shirt style which is more in trend. 

The only thing I have ever gotten teased about when hanging out with zoomer girls was why do I not own Nike shoes. Or why I was wearing like semi dress boots instead of sneakers. (this isnt even referencing my elevator shoes) but like trendy boots like the way mid 20's guys wear


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Fair point - loose clothes beg the question, how am I supposed to fill those clothes out?
> 
> And the the contemporary (zoomer) answer is that you aren’t supposed to; nowadays leanness is EVERYTHING, size is largely irrevelant in the eyes of GIRLS. Many straight up don’t like big muscles. It’s all a about the 90s now, the retroisation of the bulky masculine 80s is over
> 
> ...


Ngl girls hardly think I even lift they call me athletic skinny lmao

However even though you are correct with your point
If I have worn certain tight tips I do notice girls look more esp when drunk?
I don't even know what to do


@forevergymcelling what do? Continue to wear tight tops natty or switch to loose NT style
I like both and day to day wear loose but clubs etc usually go for tight

Gonna try loose next time I guess


----------



## Moggie (Oct 3, 2022)

loose style looks like ass


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I see more and more tall, good looking guys at college looking completely untrained, they simply don’t give a damn about gym. Instead they have hair, perfect skin, fashionable clothing. These are the guys taking the top tier girls
> 
> Those David Laid looking guys barely exist nowadays, instead it’s mostly ugly guys or manlets trying to compensate with muscles


In uk though there's a subsection of zoomer rugby players who lift they're natty too
I have no clue how they do pribably well due to sports halo at uni etc

But I genuinely feel uk being muscular with big frame is popular due to love island, think Alex bowen, Michael Griffiths RTT look.
Way more so than Europe 100%

But the loose clothes are still in trend big here I feel like though it started sooner in Europe then came here


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Ngl girls hardly think I even lift they call me athletic skinny lmao
> 
> However even though you are correct with your point
> If I have worn certain tight tips I do notice girls look more esp when drunk?
> ...


nah continue wearing tight tbh

let the skinnyfags wear bin bag loose shit


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> No offense but most people don’t care about your physique irl until you take off your shirt. I am biased though cuz it’s fucking freezing where I live so you can’t really see anyones physique unless they’re obese









Just means you're not big enough

at my peak I had girls cold approaching me out of nowhere to grope me, guys stopping me on the street to tell me how good my physique was ect I was even accused of roiding in a club bathroom


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> In uk though there's a subsection of zoomer rugby players who lift they're natty too
> I have no clue how they do pribably well due to sports halo at uni etc
> 
> But I genuinely feel uk being muscular with big frame is popular due to love island, think Alex bowen, Michael Griffiths RTT look.
> ...


Don't listen to the Euro cuck on here, they don't know shit about what works in the UK

Even in Europe, every time I've been out there have been no gymcels and I've managed to mog everyone effortlessly. I get cold approached way more over there being the only gymcel


----------



## Moggie (Oct 3, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> people are gonna die of embarrassment for what they're wearing now in 5 years time. some of the foids especially look like they gathered their outfits from garbage dumps that have been locked away and forgotten for 30 years.
> 
> just lmao at
> 
> ...


outfit probably cost tripple figures aswell fuck fashion rn is dumb


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> I think a well fitted clothes are essential and timeless as they improve the looks of your frame. I only had good/positive experiences with it so I disagree with op


----------



## the BULL (Oct 3, 2022)

terrible thread. JFL if you aren't lean and showing off veiny arms with tight shirt and fitted jeans to showcase slim tall figure.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I see more and more tall, good looking guys at college looking completely untrained, they simply don’t give a damn about gym. Instead they have hair, perfect skin, fashionable clothing. These are the guys taking the top tier girls
> 
> Those David Laid looking guys barely exist nowadays, instead it’s mostly ugly guys or manlets trying to compensate with muscles


You need everything

A good looking gymcel will mog a good looking skinny guy


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 3, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Idk man several normal looking girls have asked me if I’d like to be dominated in the bed.. no kidding
> View attachment 1892393


Did you answer her question or just ignored it jfl show the convo niggaa


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Oct 3, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> View attachment 1892894
> 
> 
> Just means you're not big enough
> ...


what was your weight and bf at your "peak"


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 3, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> what was your weight and bf at your "peak"


cant remmeber it was years ago


----------



## Deleted member 22267 (Oct 3, 2022)

Baggy clothes are niche style. Majority of people wear clothes that actually fit them.


----------



## geezcel (Oct 3, 2022)

ideal is to mix it up between boxy tees and well fitted tees, aslong as paired with straight leg trousers n that 
skinny jeans are a joke they don’t look good on anyone, oldcel clothing indeed


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> nah continue wearing tight tbh
> 
> let the skinnyfags wear bin bag loose shit



The baggy clothes look is SPECIFICALLY to make fat people feel included, as the fat population is increasing.

KEEP
IT
REAL

Millennials > Zoomers


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 3, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The baggy clothes look is SPECIFICALLY to make fat people feel included, as the fat population is increasing.
> 
> KEEP
> IT
> ...



I even think the high waisted jean trend also for women. I’m not saying the super low cut jeans of the late 90s are ideal. But clothing companies had to make high waisted jeans back in style since most people are fat af now and could never be trendy in lower waisted pants


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah, okay. And I hope guys listen to this. I can't stand seeing another guy wearing my tight dry-fit shirts. It pisses me off! I feel like they're copying me. Fucking losers.

Bruh, spread your message on mainstream! Get it trending!


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I even think the high waisted jean trend also for women. I’m not saying the super low cut jeans of the late 90s are ideal. But clothing companies had to make high waisted jeans back in style since most people are fat af now and could never be trendy in lower waisted pants



Nailed it. 

The market has to adapt itself to fit the nature of the climate and the climate right now is a lot of skinny fat bitches trying to wear clothes that make them look 'thic'. Trying to pull off the ghetto girl 'omg her ass so phat' look.

When they are just saggy tits and kinda fat. If most men had options then these bitches would fix themselves.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1892940
> View attachment 1892941



It would look sexy on a man that had a thicker chest and a wider shoulder-frame, as it would dangle and leave the girl to her potentially generous imagination.

However on medium build guys like this with lean aesthetic physiques, it PREVENTS showcase and takes away from appearance. Instead he now looks like an NPC NT normie that's average looking and hangs in groups and nods his head and laughs along to basic shit all day.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Oct 3, 2022)

I can't wear baggy shirts. I feel like a fatty hiding my fat. Brutal. I need to feel the cloth against my muscles. I need other guys to acknowledge it's over for them. When I wear my tanks, ugh, that REALLY pisses them off. But the women, ugh ...






No, I don't. I just want you to accept I mog.


----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 3, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The baggy clothes look is SPECIFICALLY to make fat people feel included, as the fat population is increasing.
> 
> KEEP
> IT
> ...








Baggy clothes don't necessarily mean they're for fats. Historically lots of fashions have been quite loose. Maybe it is because I am in a place with lots of skinny people, but most people wearing baggy clothes don't look fat at all. IMHO it's just a reaction to skintight styles that pervaded previously. It isn't like people got fat overnight in the last five years. The West has been overweight for the last 30 years already. I think your premise is off. And going by anecdotes, most 18 years olds I see wearing the current zoomer fashions are skinny. Girls too. Fat ones still make the baggy clothes look tight.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I see more and more tall, good looking guys at college looking completely untrained, they simply don’t give a damn about gym. Instead they have hair, perfect skin, fashionable clothing. These are the guys taking the top tier girls
> 
> Those David Laid looking guys barely exist nowadays, instead it’s mostly ugly guys or manlets trying to compensate with muscles


PureGym after 11PM is like something out of a dystopian novel. 

*Manlets in stringers waddling around like penguins in the weights area
*Sanpaku-eyed schizos acting erratically 
*Obnoxious gym bros grunting like hogs
*Ppl curling in the squat racks
*That 1 tryhard juiced steroid junkie that looks like he is about to kill someone at any moment out of roid rage
*Half-naked Asian men posing in front of the mirrors
*The toilets are always locked and occupied. I don't even want to know what's going on in there... 

Basically the dregs of society. None of these guys are getting pussy. The gym is their only vice in this lonely world.


----------



## Johnnybegood (Oct 3, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> This generational thing has an impact but it's only for 5/10 normies that are playing the NT card and honestly if you are a HTN you won't need to worry about that.


If you have to play the NT card it's already over. I don't care if you're a subhuman or a HTN.

Anyone that has to go by what's trendy just to get pussy should just kill themselves and i say this sincerely


----------



## zharupodrugu (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Your real age is largely irrevelant, if you wear tight, fitted clothes at this point of time, people will just assume you are culturally a millenial (who were young mostly in the early 2010s, now a decade ago)
> 
> This is of course less of a problem for real millenials, as most of them don’t want to / cannot mingle with young girls
> 
> ...


Do what normies do and u will live miserable life. Most normies are sexless and lie about their sex life.


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 3, 2022)

What if a skin a women and wear a her skin as clothes


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 3, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> nah continue wearing tight tbh
> 
> let the skinnyfags wear bin bag loose shit


We need to gymcel and publicly best up sooner fortnite faggots


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> Besides fashion there are logic behind fitted clothes
> 
> They make you look bigger and taller
> They show more of the body shape which is natural to want to see
> It tells of money, just wearing xxl anyone can do and it’s cheap





MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The baggy clothes look is SPECIFICALLY to make fat people feel included, as the fat population is increasing.
> 
> KEEP
> IT
> ...





Amnesia said:


> I even think the high waisted jean trend also for women. I’m not saying the super low cut jeans of the late 90s are ideal. But clothing companies had to make high waisted jeans back in style since most people are fat af now and could never be trendy in lower waisted pants


I think you guys got it mixed up with this one

Baggy clothes aren’t mainly about catering to fatties (well maybe on girl’s side), they are a “clever” way of the female gaze to seed out guys 

Loose clothing looks ideal on tall stature combined with wide clavicles (almost like a human hanger) and conversely, it looks terrible on guys who are short. It makes them look even more stocky

And that is all intentional. Millenial guys (and their trademark redpill / PUA type of thinking) are infamous for thinking they can compensate their lack of height or facial aesthetics with muscle size, and with that their best friend is the TIGHT TOP






Now, however gen Z’s girls give a huge middle finger to that. They don’t want guys trying to cheat their genetics, so here comes the great equalizer, baggy clothes






They hide what girls don’t care about (muscle size), and instead focuses attention to genetically predetmined traits that girls DO care about:

height
shoulder width
FACE
The latter one is of course the most important. Loose clothes hide your physique, so that girls can concentrate on your face, which they always wanted to in the first place


----------



## edodalic29 (Oct 3, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 1892940
> View attachment 1892941


Jfl at wearing that to nightclubs and bars . Slim fit black t shirts will always mog


----------



## edodalic29 (Oct 3, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> PureGym after 11PM is like something out of a dystopian novel.
> 
> *Manlets in stringers waddling around like penguins in the weights area
> *Sanpaku-eyed schizos acting erratically
> ...






Im Imagining this is what you look like as your typing all that


----------



## Yellowskies (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I think you guys got it mixed up with this one
> 
> Baggy clothes aren’t mainly about catering to fatties (well maybe on girl’s side), they are a “clever” way of the female gaze to seed out guys
> 
> ...



Well yea.. but for non chads the fitted style gives better look


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 3, 2022)

edodalic29 said:


> View attachment 1893604
> 
> 
> Im Imagining this is what you look like as your typing all that


I am gym-maxxed. It's meaningless. Why lift when it's about the FACE?


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 3, 2022)

Tight jeans for men/teenagers were big 2012-2016 in my country now all I see is sportswear for pants


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 3, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> PureGym after 11PM is like something out of a dystopian novel.
> 
> *Manlets in stringers waddling around like penguins in the weights area
> *Sanpaku-eyed schizos acting erratically
> ...


Amazing reply mate


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 3, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I am gym-maxxed. It's meaningless. Why lift when it's about the FACE?


Calisthenics MOG


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Oct 3, 2022)

Who cares what teenagers wear?


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> PureGym after 11PM is like something out of a dystopian novel.
> 
> *Manlets in stringers waddling around like penguins in the weights area
> *Sanpaku-eyed schizos acting erratically
> ...


Thanks, I havent caged this big since a while

Yeah pretty much this is the case

I’m an university student with a schedule that is all over the place so I go to the gym whenever get to go, some days its in the morning, on others its mid day and there are ones where I only manage to do at night

I have noticed it a long time ago after like 10pm you cannot find “normal” people at the gym

All folks who have someone waiting for them at home leave the place (this includes all women and normal guys) and only the freaks remain

Agressively balding guys in their 20s, bloated messes, ethnics with scary phenos in tight tops, schizos loudly moaning during sets wearing black hoodies, hairy turbomanlets blasting metal music


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Loose clothing looks ideal on tall stature combined with wide clavicles (almost like a human hanger) and conversely, it looks terrible on guys who are short. It makes them look even more stocky



I agree. However I am 5'8 and you yourself are like 5'9 if I remember rightly? Only 15% of the USA are 6ft and above and so you would think this will only run for those 5'11+ guys and even that will have to be if you are possessing a wide frame, like you mentioned, clavicles.

I will be honest. I do remember having one particular baggy T-shirt as a teenager that my mother had got me and lord knows why as it wasn't my size AT ALL. Not even close. However after Gymmaxxing my frame grew wider and my chest thicker and I came closer to fitting it, but still not and when I wore the shirt after being in a rush for needing to go out, BOOM! I felt the attention from the laydayes. However I was a lot prettier then and cuter, so may be it was just a plain coincidence. I think it did have a halo though, you're right.

I still think if you are in the 5'6-5'9 range you need to realise this will only really impact around girls 5'0-5'3 though, but yup, upon close reflection I will agree that the SLIGHT baggy look can work with T-shirts only. DEFINITELY not pants. Not that I am pro the tight fit that goes down to the ankles. When that came out mid 2013 I was like NAHHHHH. Fuck that bruv. I kept wearing straight leg and that is the worst failo for a sub 5'11 guy too.

So as far as I stand: Baggy for T-shirts and Sweaters yeah! Baggy OR tight for pants? NO! Fuck no.


----------



## softlysoftly (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> No offense to guys like @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


biology doesn't become outdated like trends and fashions, are you retarded mate? for peak appeal you need size and leaness thats why you lift to gain as much mass and then cut down to reveal the muscle and wear fitted clothing to top it all off
you don't need super tight clothes just ones that hug you right


----------



## softlysoftly (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> They hide what girls don’t care about (muscle size)











5 Reasons Both Women and Men Care About Big Muscles


2. Women appreciate them; men are intimidated by them.




www.psychologytoday.com






> They wanted to estimate women’s and men’s size preferences for each muscle. They found that overall, men and women think bigger muscles are more attractive than smaller ones.


----------



## edodalic29 (Oct 3, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I am gym-maxxed. It's meaningless. Why lift when it's about the FACE?


Worked for me 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Manchild (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes to some degree. Tight bottom and top = faggy.

You need a loose ish fitting top and semi tight pants


----------

